# H.A.R.C. Round #8 at River Race Track Saturday 8/20 @ 4:00PM!!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

OK people, it's time for another round of great racing in the H.A.R.C. Series! The River Crew has put together a fresh layout that was grooved in this past weekend and will be nice and smooth for this weekend's race. I had to miss the last River Race, so it's been a long time coming for me, and I'm ready to go..........gonna be a LONG week waiting on Saturday!

IMPORTANT!!!!!!! PLEASE READ!!!!
In order to combat the extraordinarly high temperatures and to try to take some extra safety precautions, we will start this race at 4:00 PM in the afternoon as opposed to our normal start time. Heat like this is dangerous, and we don't want anyone passing out on us or getting dehydrated. The hottest time of the day is around 12-3, so we want to start just on the cusp of it starting to cool down, and run into the evening when the temps will dip and we'll be out of the sun. Darren will be working extra hard to keep us on pace so that we're not there past midnight, so don't expect because we're starting late that this will be some sort of 2-3AM finish time. People have passed out recently at some of the other tracks in town, and I just got borderline dehydrated myself the other day, so we think this is the best course of action.

So, pack lots of water, get your gear ready, and we'll see you there on Saturday!!!!

VIVA LA QUAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah for 4:00!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Yeah for 4:00!!!!!!!!


+1 on the 4pm. This means I'll be able to go to work that morning and still be able to make the race.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds like you are ditching me for the final track prep. Oh well, get that overtime.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

darrenwilliams said:


> Yeah for 4:00!!!!!!!!


+1 sounds like a good idea, so we won't all be getting home 2a.m.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Not expecting a huge turnout due to the heat. I figure we should be finishing up around 10:00 PM.


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

What time will we be allowed to start showing up to practice?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Practice starts when the sun comes up, Saturday morning. There will be a lot of watering done throughout the day to try to get some moisture that will last through a round.


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Good idea on starting later in the day.

With that in mind, how about we run the qualifiers with more than 10 cars? Try to reduce the amount of rounds and tighten up the time. We could do 12 if not 14 cars on the track. The river is big and wide enough to handle this amount of cars and with IFMAR qualifing, it should not make a difference.<----- Guessing on that. The computer should be able to work with 12 or 14 cars, right?


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

darrenwilliams said:


> Not expecting a huge turnout due to the heat. I figure we should be finishing up around 10:00 PM.


If the race plans on ending at 10:00, does that mean the partying starts at 8:30?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Tony, I will see what the entries look like. The computer can handle 20 cars. The drivers stand can handle about 12 drivers. Shouldn't be an issue. I will keep it moving at a steady pace and get everyone home as early as possible.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Ken is working on getting a snow cone machine setup at the track for this race. Be sure to bring a few extra dollars because you are going to want one once you see everyone with an ice cold snow cone


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

The new lay out looks fun, You guys have fun.
We will not race at mikes this week end


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Jeremy,
You need to get down and try the river out.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hmmm*

I always make up a song for the river race so here it is..

Get yo gro000ove on,,, at the rivvveer... get on up to get down, get yo bootie on down...it's river time....


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Merdith said:


> I always make up a song for the river race so here it is..
> 
> Get yo gro000ove on,,, at the rivvveer... get on up to get down, get yo bootie on down...it's river time....


You forgot to mention the quad!!! that has to be in the somewhere


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah!!!!!!! 2cool is back let the smack talk begin. I've decided that Rusty listening to Celine is not helping me any. Therefore, I will be blasting Metallica over the PA system during our race. See how he does with that. One way or another, I'm gonna get a win. Evil Doug Laugh (EDL)


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Yall bring ur A-game suckas!!!

See you at the River!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

darrenwilliams said:


> Yeah!!!!!!! 2cool is back let the smack talk begin. I've decided that Rusty listening to Celine is not helping me any. Therefore, I will be blasting Metallica over the PA system during our race. See how he does with that. One way or another, I'm gonna get a win. Evil Doug Laugh (EDL)


About time we have some Metallica at the river!

Apparently Darren is going to be the Master of E Buggys! :slimer:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Dangit man.....only Wednesday! I'm getting their early and putting the finishing touches on my setup for my new MP9E. I've been testing it out at Katy RC and am only down to trying one more oil in my rear diff and I'll have my final setup.

Now hopefully my tires will get here before Friday.......if not I'll be running on hard-compound


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll spot you some tires. No excuses when I stomp on you. BTW you have to hack Rusty twice during the main. Deal?


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Yeah!!!!!!! 2cool is back let the smack talk begin. I've decided that Rusty listening to Celine is not helping me any. Therefore, I will be blasting Metallica over the PA system during our race. See how he does with that. One way or another, I'm gonna get a win. Evil Doug Laugh (EDL)


Metallica?? I'm not familiar with that combo. Does Sunny 99 play any of their tunes? If they have a smooth, mellow, and hip sound it might actually blend in quite nicely with the "all Celine, all the time" concert going on in my headphones.

P.S. Courtney, don't listen to Darren, it's not polite to hack your elders. I carry an AARP card, don't male me whip it out on ya!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Labrat99 said:


> Metallica?? I'm not familiar with that combo. Does Sunny 99 play any of their tunes? If they have a smooth, mellow, and hip sound it might actually blend in quite nicely with the "all Celine, all the time" concert going on in my headphones.
> 
> P.S. Courtney, don't listen to Darren, it's not polite to hack your elders. I carry an AARP card, don't male me whip it out on ya!


Ummmmmmm, see there's another reason we don't run an electric right there! You guys are taking this smack talk a little to far!!!!:an6:

Hopefully we can make it out this weekend, still up in the air for us!


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll be there this weekend. I'll place good if Mark flames out, Nate breaks, Robbie's DuraTrax "Posse" tires come unglued and I beat Maddog. Mark I will also accept not showing up as an even trade for flaming out during the main.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Look at Justin talking smack!!!! I think that's the first I've ever heard that out of him! And he knows how to hit'em where it hurts.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

At least he is realist.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

JustinK said:


> I'll be there this weekend. I'll place good if Mark flames out, Nate breaks, Robbie's DuraTrax "Posse" tires come unglued and I beat Maddog. Mark I will also accept not showing up as an even trade for flaming out during the main.


If I was racing some expert buggy, it be the battle of you, me, mark, mad dog, and when Ryan finally moves to expert!

yo Mark, help me convinse my dad into racing my truggy so i can go race some expert buggy! He doesnt listen to me!!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm going to try bringing my Foreign exchange student Daughter from Germany this Saturday. She gets here Thursday night and everything will be new and interesting to her. Please stop by my pit and welcome her to America and show her some Texas hospitality. She likes country music and playing the guitar around a camp fire so she sounds like a perfect Texan Girl wannabe.


----------



## skrub (Jan 5, 2011)

Well wish i could make it, really want to fly the quads. But you guys and gals stay cool
And see ya at mikes. ​


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm off work and taking vacation tomorrow. My RX came in today for the new truggy so I will be at the track tomorrow getting the truggy out for it's maiden quad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

darrenwilliams said:


> I'm off work and taking vacation tomorrow. My RX came in today for the new truggy so I will be at the track tomorrow getting the truggy out for it's maiden quad!!!!!!!!!!


Looks like i have someone els to jack around with on the track!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Bring it Z


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

darrenwilliams said:


> Bring it Z


Who's gonna call the race and talk about the battle between you, me and Vern?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Is your dad back from his date in Fargo? If not, I will make Ken do something. Honestly, I probably won't race it this weekend. Well maybe just one qualifier.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Z-Man. said:


> Who's gonna call the race and talk about the battle between you, me and Vern?


Count me in for some truggy action this weekend to!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

darrenwilliams said:


> Is your dad back from his date in Fargo? If not, I will make Ken do something. Honestly, I probably won't race it this weekend. Cause I can't handle driving the hard core action of Truggy. Well maybe just one qualifier, Because Z is right and i need to try it before i quit.


You gotta race some e buggy and some truggy!
haha He will be back from his date, at about Midnight lol


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> Count me in for some truggy action this weekend to!


When did you get a truggy?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Definitely racing e buggy. Will have to see if I can get the truggy race called. Also, I only have about 3 sets of a-arms. Not sure that will last tomorrow. lol


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Z-Man. said:


> When did you get a truggy?


I have been building one for the last month and a half.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> I have been building one for the last month and a half.


Well [email protected], im in for a challenge!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

AHHHHHH!!!! FINALLY FRIDAY!!!!

See you boyz tomorrow!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> AHHHHHH!!!! FINALLY FRIDAY!!!!
> 
> See you boyz tomorrow!


This is my last friday before i starts school. But that doesn't mean i'm gonna miss the HARC at the RIVER!!!

Lets all our quad on!


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

Wish i could make it but, we are getting the shop ready for Christmas. 
I just got about 40 grand worth of inventory in on thursday.

Hopefully next time, the layout looks awesome guys believe me i want to run, but gotta get the work part caught up.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

T-minus 12 hrs till river....


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

I got some spectrum receivers that I need to sell if anybody needs any I will be selling them. I have 4 sr300 sport surface receivers that I will sell for $20 each and 1 sr3100 receiver that I will sell for $50


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

It's race day! Good luck everybody, keep it clean, and most importantly, remember it's not polite to hack your elders!


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Figured there would be some posts here. How did the race go?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome day of racing at the River!!!

I think I'm still sweating!

I have lots of pictures that I will go through and post.

Darren can you email me the results and I will get the points up?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Just mailed out the results to everyone.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

on expert E buggy. I think it missed counting one of Jake's laps. He was in 1st actually.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It did. I thought I corrected that. Don't understand what is happening with Jakes E Buggy. He misses about 1 or 2 laps a race and I don't have any issues with other cars and he doesn't have this issue at other tracks.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Had a blast*

I had so much fun last night. Thanks everyone for showing up and making a full class for everyone.


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

Had a great time yesterday even though it was REALLY hot. Got to ride our jet skis and had a great time racing my buggy. Anybody got any pics?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I had a Great time racing Truggy. That was so much fun. I was worried about making the full 15 minutes without dumping and stole one of Brian's batteries that I thought was 6000 mAh and turned out to be 5000 mAh. I ran at 100% and dumped about 20 feet after the finish. Hope my lower C batteries burn just a little slower and can make at least one more lap. I'm hooked on Truggy at the River.

Now we gotta start prepping the track for the Enduro.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea im hooked on truggy at river also, that was fun till the a arm broke, think I hit the pipe before the straight in the 3rd qual and finished it off in the main on a soft landing, (or Morrow could a broke it just before the start of the race!). 

Robs tuning service coming near you! two engines never flamed but I did run out a gas with the buggy- oops forgot to pit. The Dynamite engine I bought from Victory was running good. I NEED a SETUP for buggy, or maybe I just need someone to drive for me. I've completly screwed my car up. ITs funny now that for a few races i have my engines running good now everyting else is starting to break or srew up.

Ryan your lucky I jumped when you tried to take me out with your buggy, I would have "Morrow'ed" your buggy into the street!!!

LEt me know when track prep for enduro is gonna take place and I'll see if I can help out.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Hogster said:


> Yea im hooked on truggy at river also, that was fun till the a arm broke, think I hit the pipe before the straight in the 3rd qual and finished it off in the main on a soft landing, (or Morrow could a broke it just before the start of the race!).
> 
> Robs tuning service coming near you! two engines never flamed but I did run out a gas with the buggy- oops forgot to pit. The Dynamite engine I bought from Victory was running good. I NEED a SETUP for buggy, or maybe I just need someone to drive for me. I've completly screwed my car up. ITs funny now that for a few races i have my engines running good now everyting else is starting to break or srew up.
> 
> ...


LOL, sorry about that one, I was not "DIALED"..... and ya gotta be DIALED:cheers:.....no, I couldnt drive worth a flip... the heat just got to me by the main I really had a hard time focusing on my car?? (I was the dude in the eat a snikers commercial) I was cranky..... or as wily would say- "my V&G$nA" was sore....


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

RMOSLEY said:


> LOL, sorry about that one, I was not "DIALED"..... and ya gotta be DIALED:cheers:.....no, I couldnt drive worth a flip... the heat just got to me by the main I really had a hard time focusing on my car?? (I was the dude in the eat a snikers commercial) I was cranky..... or as wily would say- "my V&G$nA" was sore....


LMAO! I think your ovaries were swolen.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

wily said:


> LMAO! I think your ovaries were swolen.


lol, thats it.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)




----------

